# SQUANCH THE PLANET



## Cornelius Vango (Oct 28, 2017)

POOPAIDS_copy


----------



## beersalt (Oct 28, 2017)

wut


----------



## blue ant (Oct 28, 2017)

*THIS IS THE OFFICIAL JAMBO SHITPOSTING THREAD*
*sAiL*
*IF YOU SEE OTHER JAMBO-RELATED SHITPOSTS, PLEASE REDIRECT THEM HERE*


----------



## beersalt (Oct 28, 2017)

Come on barbay lets go partay


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Oct 28, 2017)

Dude, you gotta perform that song with me when you get back, you can do the ken voice


----------



## beersalt (Oct 28, 2017)

T'would be my honour @Cornelius Vango


----------



## Caveman118 (Oct 28, 2017)

"Im Squanchin here!"


----------



## Odin (Oct 28, 2017)

Cornelius Vango said:


> Dude, you gotta perform that song with me when you get back, you can do the ken voice



Shit fuckhanky pankie! TURRETS ,,,

If you knew me when I participated in government remedial education.

Way to go slab city! - "Ken voice"
::drinkingbuddy::


----------

